# WW2 Dispatch Riders



## 54/102 CEF (21 Jan 2005)

Anyone out there have leads on sources for the training of DR Riders? Syllabus? Your work could end up as credit on a book project!

Would these have been Signallers?


----------



## old medic (21 Jan 2005)

Try the book  " The Winged Wheel Patch  A History of the  Canadian Military Motorcycle and Rider" 
by Max Burns.

http://www.worddust.ca/pages/wwp.html


----------



## Art Johnson (22 Jan 2005)

54/102 CEF said:
			
		

> Anyone out there have leads on sources for the training of DR Riders? Syllabus? Your work could end up as credit on a book project!
> 
> Would these have been Signallers?



They could have been but each unit also had their own DRs. I took my MC training after the war at Pet. The course was run by the RCASC. I was not a DR but all the Sergeants in Support Coy had to learn to ride a bike and direct traffic.


----------

